# Canon R3 - announcement 29 June?



## BasilFawlty (Jun 26, 2021)

Didn't see this posted yet.  Forgive if this is duplicate.  Canon will officially announce the R3 on June 29th (three days from this posting)









						Update: The Canon EOS R3 will be officially announced on June 29th
					

Update: I'm getting mixed information as to whether or not it will be an official announcement tomorrow or just more information about the Canon EOS R3.  Can



					www.canonrumors.com
				




I doubt I'd be able to afford one, but it's fun to dream.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 26, 2021)

BasilFawlty said:


> I doubt I'd be able to afford one, but it's fun to dream.



I'm guessing 6.5K USD.    To me it is the marginal benefit given that for me it is not a "tool of the trade".    When you think about the 6D Mark II,  5D Mark IV and 1DX Mark III, they get progressively much more expensive but provide a marginal improvement to a smaller and smaller subset of users.   I have the R6 and just could not justify the R5.  I think even in the pro ranks there will be those who have the R5 (or a couple of R6's) and pass on the R3, just as there were 5D Mark IV pros that never got the 1DX Mark III.    From what I read, it will be fantastic.


----------



## johndoe (Jun 26, 2021)

I am waiting for the R3 and want it so bad lol. I had an older Fujifilm, but I couldn't wait and I just got a Canon EOS 90D a couple of days ago with a kit lens and a Tamron 18-400 (AMAZING glass by the way). I can't wait for the R3 to be released but, I needed a new camera and bad. I love the 90D, but I still am going to get the R3 when it releases, but at the same time I know there are rumors about the R1 and how it will be Canons new "flagship" mirrorless camera which now I don't know if I should wait for that to be announced and release instead of rushing to get the R3. Is anybody here planning on getting the R3 or maybe waiting for the R1? Please let me know what you guys think about these cameras as I have said before I'm still a noob so I am eating up everything I can learn from anybody willing to give me their time.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 26, 2021)

johndoe said:


> Is anybody here planning on getting the R3 or maybe waiting for the R1?


Funny because I gave up waiting for the 7D Mark III and still don't have a pro grade APS-C.   I think the 90D is an excellent replacement for the 7D Mark II but given what I've experienced with the AF in the R6, I'm holding out for an R series APS-C.    

I'm not convinced there will be an R1.  Once you get your hands on the R3 you'll wonder: how much better can it get?


----------

